# High Calorie Foods?



## THEMEAT

Whats the best types of foods which contain high calories? My weight is currently going up and down at the mo and need a bit of help. A good list will do lol

Cheers!!!


----------



## ba baracuss

Fats contain the most calories gram for gram.


----------



## notorious1990

9 calories to a gram of fat.

peanut butter

nuts

oils


----------



## cellaratt

Fats and Oils:

Butter

Mayonnaise

Gravies

Sauces

Cream Cheese

Sour Cream

Peanut Butter

Whipped Cream

Carbs:

Sugars

Jams/Jellies

Honey

Syrup

Liquids:

Milks

Eggnog

Foods:

Cheeses

Eggs

Yogurt

Fruit

Vegetables

Ice Cream

Corn Bread

Muffins

Avocados

Pudding/Custards

Cottage Cheese


----------



## THEMEAT

Cheers!! I'll have to do some shopping tomoz then. At the moment I'm 14st 2lb but on friday I was an extra 6lb heavier. I've always had a very fast metabolism which has always been my downfall when trying to gain weight.


----------



## cooldude69

snap and seems to be no matter how many cals intake my body burns it straight up lol my moto is eat as much crap as posible lol


----------



## THEMEAT

cooldude69 said:


> snap and seems to be no matter how many cals intake my body burns it straight up lol my moto is eat as much crap as posible lol


lol nightmare!! I'm literally eating all day long. I remember when I was about 20 or sumin I went to the docs to see if anything was wrong and he said no I've just got a very fast metabolism. I must admit though I'm gaining better as I'm getting older lol, sods law!! and even more so now I'm writing everything down and working my daily intake out, but its still not easy. I always have 2 mass gainers a day (just started the BSD mass gainer) and straight after training I'll have a whey pro shake. I'm eating loads of pasta, tomatos, veg, rice, beans, fruit, porridge, and have 3 chicken breasts and a stake a day, not to mention other things. Always used to eat loads of [email protected] but not now and also upped my egg intake to ten a day, 3/4 with yoke.


----------

